# EMS Fanny Pack



## Vikus (Jul 31, 2016)

I was issued one of these LA Rescue EMS fanny packs (Micromate?) when I first started volunteering with a fire department. I recently found it at the bottom of my gear bin, and figured it's a waste, and that I might as well use it. Surprisingly, you can fit quite a bit inside ( for any FFs, you can easily store a Streamlight Survivor in one compartment with some room for more).
With that being said, I'm not too sure what to put in it, except for the following:

Exterior "quick access" Flap:

Trauma Shears
Pen
Pen Light
Glow Stick
Gloves
Exterior Side Zips (one on each side):

Extra gloves
Maybe bandaids
Main Compartment (front):

Tourniquet
Trauma Dressing
???
Main Compartment (rear):

Hemostats
Tape
???

Any other ideas for the main compartments? Here's some things I was considering:
OPAs, NPAs, Glucose,


*REQUIREMENTS:*
- BLS level kit 
- For use in my own car when off duty
- On Duty use: Events, etc. where I might not be too close or too far from the rig. (Airshows, festivals, etc)


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 31, 2016)

Did you know the word fanny means something else entirely in Australia. They had horror and laughs at our expense during the fanny pack craze of the 90s. And to tell a child to sit on their fanny (AGHAST!) Or to swat one on their fanny!!!!!


----------



## Martyn (Jul 31, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> Did you know the word fanny means something else entirely in Australia. They had horror and laughs at our expense during the fanny pack craze of the 90s. And to tell a child to sit on their fanny (AGHAST!) Or to swat one on their fanny!!!!!



Same in the UK...


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 31, 2016)

That red color is so bland. You should totally rock this instead:


----------



## RedAirplane (Aug 1, 2016)

I find these things very annoying. I'd much rather carry a backpack and set it down on scene than look like I'm fixing a wedgie while I'm trying to find you a band aid.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 2, 2016)

I think I had that exact same fanny pack issued to me at my FD job (the OP's)... We were supposed to wear them to every call...I stopped wearing it regularly because I found I was far more likely to knock over lamps and the like off tables and whatnot vs use anything inside it, especially when we carried a big BLS bag with all our stuff into every call anyway. Since most all the supplies in my fanny pack were trauma/bleeding control supplies, I found I only took it on scene on calls that dispatch info suggested might be bloody, or multiple patient calls where I could be separated from our bag.


----------



## Striker911 (Aug 2, 2016)

could turn it around so its in front, then you wouldn't be sweeping things off the table, etc.


----------



## Vikus (Aug 2, 2016)

I shorted the straps all the way and just carabiner it to my belt or hold it by the shorted strap, can't stand having that and a radio harness flopping around hitting things.


----------

